# Norton installation error



## shari (Dec 27, 2004)

HP Pavilion Laptop - 1.30Ghz Intel Celeron processor - 256 MB RAM - 40GB HDD - Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN - Win XP SP2

I reinstalled the OS on my laptop. The first piece of software I tried to reinstall after that was Norton Internet Security 2005 and about 1/3 of the way thru installation I'm getting the following error. 

"Installation has failed. Would you like to try again?" I went to the Symantec site for help and found a knowledgebase article (Document ID:2004091709115336I) I went thru it and followed each step but I'm still getting the same error at the same point in the installation. I can't get any further help from Symantec w/o paying for it. Does anyone here have any suggestions?? 

The Symantec article led me thru the following steps: 

I updated the Verisign Certificate and everything went fine with that. 

In services.msc, Windows Installer is Started, Manual. Event Log is Started, Automatic. Task Scheduler is Started, Automatic. I set up a test Task Scheduler with the calculator and it worked fine so I tried the install again but the error persisted. 

I continued to the complete uninstall thru Add/Remove Programs and followed up with SymNTR tool they have to remove all registry entries, etc. I deleted all Temp files, opened msconfig and changed it to Selective Startup w/Load System Services and Use Original Boot.INI. After restarting I disabled the XP Firewall and tried the install again and I'm still getting the same error at exactly the same spot in the installation. 

When I downloaded NIS 2005 a couple months ago I installed it on this system without any trouble at all so I don't understand why I'm getting errors now. :4-dontkno


----------



## james robinson (May 26, 2005)

*instaling second norton probuct*

I spent six hours on there UK FREEPHONE NO .I had in stalled "SYSTEM WORKS"
.Then later tryed to install "INTERNET SECURITY" .Was addvesed by there technition .That the two programs were not compatable .Ishould get "NORTON PERSONAL FIREWALL". MYSupplyer sent me another copy Witch Iended ap giving to a friend .Bought the firewall EXACTLY THE SAME .Tryed all ways unload all firewall off load one unload all the only one thst loads no problem is the original "SYSTEM WORKS" All other attemps little green line gets half way across showing all the verious sections of it .Thenthe dreaded error message LA LA "FAILED TO INSTALL TRY AGAIN?"try thenORO_roll. 23 b 6524e_3096_4DAO_83d7_dded113f. Anyway after the six hours getting nowhere .They have the nerve to send me an EMAIL asking how my repair experiance went


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Let's back up a bit. Why did you have to do a repair install? Can this system get online? If so try the online virus scan below. I would also check for spyware.


----------

